# Name these plants



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Can anyone ID these two plants?


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

The top one is yellow dock. Not sure about the second one.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Ellendra said:


> The top one is yellow dock. Not sure about the second one.


Thank you. I was fairly certain the top one was some sort of dock but I did t have a clue on the second one either.


----------

